

Ask YC: You are starting another pirate bay? - OSM

I'm interested in what it would take to do something like pirate bay - frowned upon - perhaps.  But im interested in an entirely different market.  <p>Where and how would you start a project like this?

======
mrtron
Ask YC?

Ask rms!

/funny because we laugh, funny because it is true

~~~
OSM
eh,

whats rms

~~~
DanielBMarkham
You a big fan of herbal teas? (Just kidding!)

Inside joke. RMS is another poster on the board.

------
joeguilmette
there are a variety of open source bittorrent trackers out there that are easy
to set up an administer.

it's similar to many other sites, easy to set up, hard to get people to use
it.

the software is the easy part, the community is not.

~~~
rms
Apparently the open-source bittorrent trackers scale horribly. Oink used a
custom bitorrent tracker, and waffles.fm and what.cd had bumpy starts because
the free trackers they were using couldn't handle the traffic.

~~~
joeguilmette
all three of those us the same base - torrentbits. torrentbits is an _awful_
tracker. you ever wonder why oink spent like $30k/mo in server fees.

why do you want to use bittorrent to distribute files?

~~~
rms
What do you recommend for distributing files?

~~~
joeguilmette
well, unless you want to share linux distributions, there aren't many legal.
reasons to run bittorrent.

most large files that need to be sent are already sufficiently monetized that
distribution isn't an issue.

~~~
rms
gotcha, I misunderstood your post above. It's said that 40% of internet
traffic is bittorrent and surely 90% is illegal. Piracy is definitely one of
the killer apps of the internet.

